

African looking for FOSS complete beginner materials - mcstean

am a young african working for the moment in a cyber cafe, i am planning to quite my job because there's nothing am learning from it an i can't grow.
i am interested about FOSS(Ubuntu) web design and apps development, i wish to know where can i start to learn and contribute in putting African content online.
i wish to know how where i can go to start learning and if they are place for complete beginners.
i will really appreciate to collaborate with any one interested in AFRICAN's living on the continent.
just google  my name :
NKOULY MARC STEPHAN 
to have an idea on who i am and you can join me on  G+
hope i can make some friends who can guide me.
======
ziyadb
Arguably the best place for a beginner interested in programming and Unix
development in general is "The C Programming Language" by Brian Kernighan and
Dennis Ritchie. Completing the exercises is essential, once you're done, you
ought to pick up a text on Algorithms. Good luck!

